# Made the switch



## TThomas

thanks for the review..I have been looking at this as well…...


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have used this as well and I like it more than the furniture wax that I have used in the past. I agree that it is a little pricey when you first look at it but a little bit does go a long way. It is easy to apply and, as you mentioned, I use it on all my cast iron tools.


----------



## Radish

Works pretty well as a final "sheen adjuster" after rubbing out clear-coat finishes on pale woods. It's my go-to over shellac on figured maple. Still working my first little jar - and I to use it to protect cast iron tables, plane soles - after two years. A little dab 'll do ya!


----------



## GaryC

Boy, Doug…a little dab'll do ya??? You just aged yourself,bad


----------



## sIKE

Oh yeah! A Shave and a Hair Cut …two bits…


----------



## badger

I use it for a final coat on top of some of my lathe turned projects, as a final barrier.


----------



## bayspt

Maybe Doug helped design the stuff! ;P


----------



## jeh412

Thanks for the review. I'll have to try a can … almost out of wax anyway. If there's less buffing involved, I'm all for it!


----------



## FlWoodRat

hmmm, maybe I can use it on my head…....


----------



## Radish

I believe the good Lord aged me, and it is bad…but the alternative is so much worse that I'm grateful. What the heck, you fellas are old enough to recognize the catch phrase…:^D

BTW if anyone knows where I can get a shave and a haircut for two bits in Omaha, I'm interested - but they have to have Popular Mechanics and Argosy in the magazine rack


----------



## bayspt

My guy in Oklahoma has woodcraft magazine on the rack. Now I just have to talk to him about the two bits thing. Seems he wants more like 80 bits. Would that make it 8 bytes? I gotta get them in while it still can Doug. The big 30 is comming up so I won't be able to say I'm a 20 something anymore.


----------



## North40

Jimmy - there are eight bits in a byte, so that would be 10 bytes. But with the cost of memory falling so fast, I don't think your barber is going to give you a very good cut for 10 bytes. An interesting bit of trivia: four bits (half a byte) is sometimes called a nybble.

Hey, I think we may be getting a little off topic …


----------



## bayspt

Your right. I think you could probably get 10 bytes for less than 2 bits if you could find it. A little off topic..


----------



## mtnwild

I recently discovered this product also. I love it. I use it on my stag pieces after polishing. Really nice. Great feel to it, very light. They say there is no build up over time and wont discolor anything. I also polish my knife handles with it.


----------



## Knuckles

Thanks for posting. Hopefully in a year or more when I use the last of my Johnsons, I'll remember this. ;-)


----------



## mtnwild

Thought I'd say. I don't use it except on my best things. I wouldn't use it around the shop for table tops and things, though it would work great. Kind of expensive for that kind of extravagance.


----------



## Julian

I'm curious as to how this compares to beeswax? Has anyone used both?


----------



## WeeWilly

I must agree that the Renaissance Wax is a great product. I have been using it to put a high lustre on pens that I have turned….it works wonders and takes such a small amount to provide a good finish. The directions say that all you have to do is put it on and wipe it off. I go another step on my pens, after wiping off the wax, I use a dedicated buffing wheel for a higher shine.


----------

